# I will mod your Shengshou 4x4s and 5x5s



## guinepigs rock (Sep 7, 2013)

I will florian modd peoples cubes for them pm me if you want your 4x4 or 5x5 shengshou florian modded and we will work out a price.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 7, 2013)

No 
You really Think you come up like a stranger and tell pm me and send you're cube and whe work a price out


----------



## Ollie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now for a less stupid comment

Some photo examples of puzzles you've previously modded would be nice?


----------



## MrDemir (Sep 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Now for a less stupid comment
> 
> Some photo examples of puzzles you've previously modded would be nice?



+1 , we want to see how good


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Now for a less stupid comment
> 
> Some photo examples of puzzles you've previously modded would be nice?



More importantly... videos of the final performance.


----------



## windhero (Sep 7, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> More importantly... videos of the final performance.



To be honest, videos mean nothing. You cant really tell how the cube feels through video and you cant know if you like it until you try it. Pictures of the quality of the mod would help because a well modded cube is a well modded cube whether it feels good or not in your opinion. I have a pretty much perfectly modded SS v5, yet it can lock up at the wrong tensions. I think a good way to prove that the mod works is by doing a big average of solves and compare the std. deviations, but even then it's still hard to prove that the improvement happened due to the mod.

I have a spare modded 4x4 but I cant sell it because I know no one is willing to pay what I'd ask for it. Assuming that you base your price on an hourly wage it will always cost a lot, Florian + Konsta mod takes quite a while to do even with a rotary tool. I've done it 4 times so I have a rough idea on how it works.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 7, 2013)

windhero said:


> To be honest, *videos mean nothing.* You cant really tell how the cube feels through video and you cant know if you like it until you try it. Pictures of the quality of the mod would help because a well modded cube is a well modded cube whether it feels good or not in your opinion. I have a pretty much perfectly modded SS v5, yet it can lock up at the wrong tensions. I think a good way to prove that the mod works is by doing a big average of solves and compare the std. deviations, but even then it's still hard to prove that the improvement happened due to the mod.
> 
> I have a spare modded 4x4 but I cant sell it because I know no one is willing to pay what I'd ask for it. Assuming that you base your price on an hourly wage it will always cost a lot, Florian + Konsta mod takes quite a while to do even with a rotary tool. I've done it 4 times so I have a rough idea on how it works.



That is absolutely false. Of course to an extent you can't know exactly what it feels like through video, but you get a very good idea.


----------



## windhero (Sep 7, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> That is absolutely false. Of course to an extent you can't know exactly what it feels like through video, but you get a very good idea.



I have 2 modded 4x4s and on video they would look exactly the same. If you saw me solving you wouldnt know which one is the better one. The mod helps with the performance, but mostly it changes how the cube feels. It makes the turning more 3x3 -like, helps with lock ups. The florian mod is barely necessary on a SS v4-v5 and konsta mod just helps with inner layer lock ups.

I'm pretty sure someone would prefer my other modded SS 4x4 to the one I prefer, because the feel is different.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2013)

inb4 this turns out like the "I will make your avatar" thread.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 7, 2013)

windhero said:


> I have 2 modded 4x4s and on video they would look exactly the same. If you saw me solving you wouldnt know which one is the better one. The mod helps with the performance, but mostly it changes how the cube feels. It makes the turning more 3x3 -like, helps with lock ups. The florian mod is barely necessary on a SS v4-v5 and konsta mod just helps with inner layer lock ups.
> 
> I'm pretty sure someone would prefer my other modded SS 4x4 to the one I prefer, because the feel is different.



Still pretty sure I'd rather see a video of it instead of just a few pictures before I send the guy ££££'s for doing it :s


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 7, 2013)

guinepigs rock said:


> I will florian modd peoples cubes for you pm me if you want your 4x4 or 5x5 shengshou florian modded and we will work out a price.



*mod *people's *them 
In all seriousness, no one will do this without a video of pictures of an example of your modding skills


----------



## windhero (Sep 7, 2013)

Well yeah Billy, I get what you mean. My point behind all that was that people probably should not buy modded cubes if they have never tried one before.


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think one would trust someone who can't type right to mod a cube nicely.


----------



## Mahesh Menon (Sep 24, 2013)

guinepigs rock said:


> I will florian modd peoples cubes for you pm me if you want your 4x4 or 5x5 shengshou florian modded and we will work out a price.


Sending our cubes to you will be through mail (courier) right? What is we dont get them back


----------



## piyushp761 (Sep 24, 2013)

guinepigs rock said:


> I will florian modd peoples cubes for you pm me if you want your 4x4 or 5x5 shengshou florian modded and we will work out a price.


Why don't you just order them , mod them and sell them...


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 27, 2013)

Why do 4x4's need to be modded again?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 27, 2013)

you will get them back.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 27, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> Why don't you just order them , mod them and sell them...



This.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 8, 2014)

ill make a video


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 21, 2014)

I would not have you mod my cubes. I'd have them modded from someone more reliable.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 3, 2014)

Not saying that I would do this, but how much are you thinking of asking?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 11, 2014)

Do we have nothing to lose, but ALOT to gain?


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't think I would ever let Lindsey touch my cubes.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 26, 2014)

I modded the white one.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 26, 2014)

ooh, we're convinced


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 10, 2014)

Im still interested if you want me to mod them I do very well and take my time. If you look at my pictures.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 10, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> *mod *people's *them
> In all seriousness, no one will do this without a video of pictures of an example of your modding skills


I did post pictures.


----------



## theomegaGmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a Shengshou 4x4, but you must show me what the cube acts afterward. I will not mod that if you have no intention of posting a result video.


----------

